# Has Cervelo become another Microsoft?



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Sadly, I now feel cervelo has become the BMW of the cycle world - everyone buys one because everyone else bought one, same as microsoft office!


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm a mac guy, but sadly still use Microsoft Word to live in this MS world of ours. I'm not sure I like your analogy.

But, you may be right about the copying factor... I know when I bought my Cervelo R3 in late 2006, they were rather uncommon here. Few P3C's among the tri guys and I was one of two people in our province with an R3 and maybe one or two SLC. Then, my buddy who wanted to get more serious about cycling said he should buy an R3 because I did. He figured if I did all the research, he could save himself the trouble. Unlike me, I don't think he really liked it and it often went unused as he felt it was not the right bike for where he lived. He eventually got a Kona Jake the Snake to ride more on trails and beat up roads around his cottage and the R3 is a doorstop. 

Anyways in the last two years, Cervelos have become like Treks and Giants around here... WAY TOO COMMON

Truth be told, I find with the Cervelo you get better value for your buck (in Canada) compared to say the top level Trek or Specialized. Not quite the value you get with the top level Giant, but who wants one of those  SO,that may be one reason so many people have got on the band wagon.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Gimme Shoulder, take a chill pill, its only a forum! Everyone is entitled to an opinion as you say!


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Do you have a point? Or are you just here to stir stuff up? This is the second thread you've started this week, both with the apparent intent to start an arguement. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and discussion, but if you're here just to pick a fight, please move on.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

nicensleazy, so what's the answer? What is the motivation? You come to the Cervelo forum, and throw that one out there?? You've got to expect some feedback, my friend.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> Sadly, I now feel cervelo has become the BMW of the cycle world - everyone buys one because everyone else bought one, same as microsoft office!


I wouldn't say any one company is like Microsoft because no bike company has a monopoly on the market. But if you were to say one I would say Trek is the closest as I see way more Treks then I do Cervelos in my part of the world. Second would probably be Specialized. And most bike shops around here either stock Trek or Specialized. But why do you care what other people ride? Is it making your riding satisfaction less because you see many people riding Cervelo? Is it some how impeding your ability to ride your bike faster or further? Just be glad you see other people on bikes, the more of us there are the better the world is becoming.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Calm down everyone, I don't think nicensleazy's trying to start trouble, I think it opens a pretty interesting discussion.

....anyway.... answering the question from MY point of view: I DID NOT buy my Cervelo to get on any kind of bandwagon. In fact, I've wanted one since the Soloist Team came w/ the matte black anodized finish (that's going back a few years) but just recently have had a legitamate opportunity to get one. 

As far as everyone else, who knows!? From what I've seen in general, Cervelo is typically sold at proper bicycle shops who cater (IMO) to a more seasoned clientele. As far back as I can remember the Trek/Specialized stuff is sold at "toy-stores-who-just-so-happen-to-sell-bikes-as-well" outfits. Are there going to be people who get Cervelos to get on a bandwagon? Of course. But from what I can see most people get them because they're "special". i.e. all they produce is road/tri stuff, it's their raison d'etre, as opposed to the the two above mentioned et. al. who put out "everything bike related under the sun". I do think that that, or the fact that they at least focus soley on road/tri bikes is a major part of their marketing, strikes a special chord for roadies.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

...and maybe a better analogy is modern hip-hop (?). If you blasted the garbage out nowdays in your car 10 years ago, your car would've been set fire to. The stuff out now sounds like it took some 13 year old all of ten minuites to put together in his mom's basement on a laptop is #1 triple-platinum material. Why? Beacause some radio station executive says it's cool, then everyone and their mother goes out to download/buy it. IMO, a good number of people who want to get into cycling and look like they're in-the-know go out and buy Treck/ Specialized et. al. because their told by the first person they see that it's top-notch. I'd like to think of Cervelo as having "underground" roots (where all the good stuff is, but only people who are deeper into the cycling culture are gonna know about it and buy it), but is getting momentum because of their products and is getting to be more and more "mainstream". I just hope the don't sell out and start putting stuff out that's mediocre but people want just because of what's written on the downtube.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm on my third Cervelo, an 06 SLC, an RS 08 and now just got my new S3. Two of my regular riding crew have Madone 6.9s. That being said there are a shitload of Treks out there, which wouldn't be if they weren't a quality bike, plus love him or hate him Lance has sold a lot of road bikes for Trek and other companies as well.

My point is that my friends Ray and Tim have never had the quality of their ride affected by the number of Treks we come across on the road.

When I write the check for my bikes, I don't care how many people ride or don't ride the brand, I purchase it to make me happy.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Although personally I have no intrest in owning a Trek, I've heard nothing but good things about the Madone (pretty much ANY Madone). And I'm confident that it really is a superb bike, but by-and-large I also think many people by a Trek/Specialized/Cannondale et. al. because of name recogition if nothing else. 

This forum actually makes for a pretty good debate, I feel. It's starting to seem that people will buy totally different products w/ very different ways of design/development/marketing etc. for what appears to be the EXACT SAME REASON.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Does all this mean the Cervelo I ride has any less value because others buy it because of the name on the downtube? I don't think so. In the end, who am I to tell someone NOT to spend thier own money something simply because they like it for a different reason than me? What makes my bike special to me is probably quite different from what makes the next roadie's bike special to them.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

New frame and fork -
You can buy an RS for a couple thou.
A Spec Roubaix is 3k.
One RS, please.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I think most have the wrong idea about my orginal thread. I'm not anti Cervelo! They make some bloody good bikes, without question!


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't think your starting trouble. I actually think you bring up an interesting topic for conversation.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> Sadly, I now feel cervelo has become the BMW of the cycle world - everyone buys one because everyone else bought one, same as microsoft office!


Has it become another Microsoft? No chance. Microsoft rules the computing world because it's cheap and it's standardized. Cervelos are what? 2% of the market? 

Has it become another BMW? Maybe- keep in mind that every time BMWs are tested by in the magazines the reviewer says, "I want to hate it because of all the yuppies driving it, but it's really, really, really good."


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Fair enough. To make that statement based on a small (regional) sampling is...well....small. In my area there are very few Cervelos. In fact I've only seen them on larger group rides only recently - maybe two or three out of hundred. I see way more Pinarellos and Colnagos (overpriced for what you get in my opinion). I see mostly Treks and Specialized by far, then Felts, Cannondales, Giants, Scotts, Orbeas, etc. Again, this is just what I see in my area. I think people tend to buy what is available within an area, and then what is perceived to be the good value, fit, and feel, given that selection. Naturally, this, in turn, influences the visability of given brands in that area. I think some names, like Pinarello and Colnago are sometimes bought to satisfy an ego (just an opinion), although I'm sure they are top notch bikes. But to be fair, I guess that can sometimes apply to higher end models in even the most pop brands.

The nearest Cervelo dealer in my area is about 100 mi away. And Cervelos haven't been available all that long in a big way (that is, in a wide distribution). This is likely why I don't see a lot of them here (yet). If you were to visit those communities that have dealers near by, I'm sure there would naturally be a much higher percentage. I drove 240 mi to buy mine from a guy I trusted (and was giving me a great deal). I guess I perceived the value to be that good, despite the fact that he also carries Trek, Specialized, C'dale, Scott, Pinarello, Colnago, Merckx, Ridley, and others. I suspect I'll be seeing more Cervelos as time goes on. Good for them.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I see more Cervelo' tri-bikes in my area. My dealer sells 7 to 1 tri-bikes to road bikes, Cervelo'.

Hell, I've bought three of their road bikes, lol. I have to say, if I were still racing triathlons and biathlons I'd be on a Cervelo'.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

nicensleazy said:


> Sadly, I now feel cervelo has become the BMW of the cycle world - everyone buys one because everyone else bought one, same as microsoft office!


Maybe in the tri world they have but for the road rider it is still more personal for the ride. Cervelo, trek, Specialized, ect. the bike shop bikes all have something to offer.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

I still want a Cervelo!!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

I know when I bought my SLC Cervelo were almost inexistant in my local area, being the Cervelo dealer we would know lol (nobody had been dealing them prior to us and at this time we had only been a dealer 3 or so months). 

I bought my SLC and all was good, now I go to work and atleast once a month I find my bike missing out on a test ride! cervelos are everywhere! maybe the new price hike will bring them the exclusivity a high price tag does to anything


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I suppose, if its a good product then people will buy it!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

nicensleazy said:


> Sadly, I now feel cervelo has become the BMW of the cycle world - everyone buys one because everyone else bought one, same as microsoft office!


The issue with MS office is simple interoperability and standardization--- not joy or love about using a word processor or spread sheet-- and I presume most people buy their bike based on emotional reasons more than practical.

Secondly, if you look at market share of BMW, please tell me how popular they really are?


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

I miss my old R2.5. I never saw another one of those on the road and my buddies all asked me why I bought a Cervelo in the first place. When they recalled the R2.5 I got the cheap upgrade to the SLC and now there's at least 8 more carbon Cervelos in the group.

There are a lot of Cervelos on the road now, but still not as popular as Trek and Specialized. But oh how I miss the low-profile of the nude carbon weave with the small blue and white decals!


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> Fair enough. To make that statement based on a small (regional) sampling is...well....small. In my area there are very few Cervelos. In fact I've only seen them on larger group rides only recently - maybe two or three out of hundred. I see way more Pinarellos and Colnagos (overpriced for what you get in my opinion). I see mostly Treks and Specialized by far, then Cannondales, Giants, Scotts.


This is true for me as well. I am the odd man out with my Cervelo. As far as the BMW comparison...If your company sells products because of word of mouth, then you must be doing something right. Many companies invest millions in marketing yet their product is average. For me, word of mouth about a product goes much farther than buying because a certain 7x Tour champion is racing one or because I keep seeing adds saying (brainwashing) such and such bike is the best and I won't be fast until I buy it. Really though, how many BMW's are on the road when compared to Ford, Chevy, VW, Dodge?


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

kyler2001 said:


> This is true for me as well. I am the odd man out with my Cervelo. As far as the BMW comparison...If your company sells products because of word of mouth, then you must be doing something right. Many companies invest millions in marketing yet their product is average. For me, word of mouth about a product goes much farther than buying because a certain 7x Tour champion is racing one or because I keep seeing adds saying (brainwashing) such and such bike is the best and I won't be fast until I buy it. Really though, how many BMW's are on the road when compared to Ford, Chevy, VW, Dodge?


Very nice post, word of mouth in my mind is the best form of advertising a company can establish, and its not expensive they just need to make a good product.

But about the BMW's.... Where i live BMW's are as common as muck, hell there's even a nice selection of ferrari and lambo often parked on the highstreet  -rather dangerous when riding..


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

I made a bike out of PVC and duct tape. It rode like crap, but it was definitely unique. 

I don't really care what other people are riding. I chose Cervelo because it works.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I just hope they become common enough to become affordable. Right now a used SLC is still out of my price range with Campy Record and nice wheels.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

hoehnt said:


> I just hope they become common enough to become affordable. Right now a used SLC is still out of my price range with Campy Record and nice wheels.


I'll build you a custom PVC/Duct Tape ride.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I am Dirt said:


> I'll build you a custom PVC/Duct Tape ride.


Ill keep that in mind


----------

